# Gentoo World Domination - der nächste Schritt ;)

## kernelOfTruth

 install Gentoo they said 

----------

## Finswimmer

Kaputte Festplatte...das mag kein Betriebssystem

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Kaputte Festplatte...das mag kein Betriebssystem

 

schon klar  :Wink: 

die World Domination war auf den Supermarkt bzw. Knorr / Unilever bezogen,

mal schauen, wo es als nächstes hinkommt - Militär-Uboote ?

Es ist ja schon in Satelliten oder Raumfahrtsteuerungs-Computern   :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Super, da habe ich den ganzen Witz nicht gerafft... :/

Meinst du mit Satelliten jetzt Gentoo speziell oder allgemein Linux?

Tobi

----------

## disi

Mich erschreckt das Heise Forum, da scheinen ja teilweise echte Spinner unterwegs zu sein   :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Super, da habe ich den ganzen Witz nicht gerafft... :/
> 
> Meinst du mit Satelliten jetzt Gentoo speziell oder allgemein Linux?
> 
> Tobi

 

 :Shocked: 

wohl eher Linux allgemein:

ich hatte speziell:  Gentoo Linux Headed for Space!  gemeint,

generell scheinen

 Debian und die anderen aber auch nicht untätig  zu sein  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> mal schauen, wo es als nächstes hinkommt - Militär-Uboote ?

 

Glaub ich weniger. Da läuft Windows mit großem Erfolg:

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Wurm-dringt-in-Systeme-der-britischen-Armee-ein-200621.html

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sehr interessant :)

Das mit den Ubooten meinte kernelOfTruth bestimmt wegen den news bei heise @ musv. Also nach dem ich eben alle meine Gentoo-Kernels aktualisiert hab wegen der blöden "Exploiting large memory management

vulnerabilities in Xorg server running on Linux"-Sicherheitslücke kann ich grade selbst nicht über potenzielle "mögliche Linux-Uboote" lachen. Wohl aber über Werbetafeln, da kann ja nix schlimmes passieren ;)

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Das mit den Ubooten meinte kernelOfTruth bestimmt wegen den news bei heise @ musv

 

Hochtrabend ausgedrückt wäre das dann ein zirkulärer Witz. Mit einfachen Worten hab ich den dann wohl einfach nicht kapiert.   :Shocked: 

----------

